# for all you shark fishermen need a new idel?



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

:thumbup: texas beach fishing hahaha


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

they seem to have alot more access to their beaches, heck we cant even walk on alot of ours.....


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

yeah they pretty much can drive on them all just about. 




Realtor said:


> they seem to have alot more access to their beaches, heck we cant even walk on alot of ours.....


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Not sure where this is in Texas but Texas sand at Corpus Cristi is packed a lot tighter than ours.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

SHunter said:


> Not sure where this is in Texas but Texas sand at Corpus Cristi is packed a lot tighter than ours.


Yes, your right, that looks pretty firm.....


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I could just see some deepsouth cranes out there for rent during cobia season. Would be off the hook, looks like they have allot more boom to let out. lol


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Would be nice when the green slime is all over the beach!


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

wouldnt it be cool park that sucker in the parkin lot and let the boom all the way out over the beach and start fishing hahahaha what can they say your not on the beach :thumbup:


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

I saw a bucket truck for sale at a small dealership on blue angel and thought about the same thing for both hunting and fishing!


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Got my Matagorda beach driving permit just a few weeks ago


----------



## txfam6 (Aug 20, 2012)

The Sand is packed Alot tighter I grew up in Deep south Texas and remember driving the 40+ miles on saturday from South padre Island to east land cut. Great memories the only other place that comes close to that is the outer banks, but nothing will ever come close to those drives just you a 4x4 and miles of open beaches.


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

looks like crystal beach to me . that is east of galveston that beach is so packed you can drive a car on it i drove my stang on it alot of times in the summer


----------

